# logiciel simulation circuit électronique



## naf5anesten (17 Janvier 2008)

je cherche un logiciel de simulation des circuit electronique pour mac 
je ne sais pas où poster ce messAGE ALORS c'est fait ici


----------



## tatouille (18 Janvier 2008)

j ai essaye pas mal de truc et Solve Elec et le truc le plus easy

http://www.physicsbox.com/indexsolveelec2en.html


----------



## Céroce (18 Janvier 2008)

Dans le temps (sous Mac OS 7, oui ça date), j'avais trouvé une version de Spice.
J'imagine que depuis le passage à OS X, on doit pouvoir trouver facilement une conversion depuis la version Linux.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2008)

Il y a MacSpice 3f5. Version pas aussi aboutie que l'originale, mais fonctionnelle. Je l'utilise souvent.


----------



## tatouille (21 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il y a MacSpice 3f5. Version pas aussi aboutie que l'originale, mais fonctionnelle. Je l'utilise souvent.



cool je ne savais pas que le projet avait continue, mais bon berkeley spice ca date un peu
mais bon voila ma peche open source Circuit Simulators

http://qucs.sourceforge.net/
http://www.tkgate.org/
http://ngspice.sourceforge.net/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/circuitsandbox
http://www.almejo.cl/software/jcsim


un petit projet commun cocoa en utilisant quartz composer?
moi je suis partant


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2008)

Les deux premiers projets sont effectivement actifs.

En revanche, les deux suivants semblent abandonnés depuis 2005. Quant au dernier, je ne sais pas s'il a jamais vraiment abouti.


----------



## boulifb (25 Janvier 2008)

Dans le passé il y avait Orcad. Mais je ne sais pas si ça existe encore d'une part et d'autre part si ça tourne sous Mac OS X.


----------



## armen2b (6 Février 2008)

Salut
J'utilise souvent Electronics Workbench qui fonctionne trés bien pour l' analogique et le digital mais sous MacOS 9 (donc plus avec Léopard)


----------

